#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico para registro de provedores no CREA para a retirada da licença SCM

## mineirinho

Bom dia ofereço como responsável técnico para registro de provedores no CREA para o processo de retirada da licença SCM, estou em dia com as minhas anuidades e possuo visto para atuar em alguns estados.
Caso alguém tenha interesse seguem os meus contatos:
[email protected]
(17) 98164-8230 celular e whatsapp
Att.
Diogo

----------


## luanslt

Olá amigo me tira uma duvida estou pensando em fazer um curso para ser reaponsavel técnico de prover porém não sei qual curso a se fazer , curso de técnico eletroeletronica ou técnico em eletrônica

----------

